# Silver greys



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I sacrificed my silver greys to get the pearls off of the ground.Now that the pearls have reached exhibition standard I'm sorting out my s greys.I did an outcross with my last pure s grey to one of seawatches self blacks.The cross has been a good one for size and type.The progeny are better than either parent.These black mice are all I kept.Now the silvering is coming back and I don't think I've ever had such heavily silvered mice so young.These are 3 1/2 weeks old.









sadly it's difficult to capture the colour


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They're really attractive, Sarah. 
I've often said that silvered mice do nothing for me, but I might be forced to reconsider.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thats really really pretty!


----------

